# St Louis MISSOURI 2021 season



## vroomshroom (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone finding them yet near St Louis ?


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

I have found about a dozen in Madison county Illinois. Found a few that must have been early and got a little dry. Most of my spots have nothing yet. Here is a pic of the nicest one.


----------



## vroomshroom (Apr 10, 2016)

Went Fri And Sunday to one proven spot each day ....and I didn’t find anything up yet...


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

vroomshroom said:


> Went Fri And Sunday to one proven spot each day ....and I didn’t find anything up yet...


Same here.
My hunting grounds are always a week behind everyone else around me. I think it’s the altitude and the fact that the slopes all are northward.
Every year, I have to talk myself down out of a panic when reports are coming in and I’m empty-handed.

ohmmmmm....when they find morels....yours come 7-10 days laterrrrrrrr....

ohmmmm.....deep breath


----------



## Canofveggies (Mar 10, 2018)

We’ve found 200 so far, all along a creek dumping into the ole Meramec. It’s an early spot though for sure. I’m going to attempt to stay away from my other spots until the weekend and hope for some huge finds on Saturday morning. It’s going to be a tough week at work in between hunts.


----------



## Canofveggies (Mar 10, 2018)

beowulf75 said:


> Same here.
> My hunting grounds are always a week behind everyone else around me. I think it’s the altitude and the fact that the slopes all are northward.
> Every year, I have to talk myself down out of a panic when reports are coming in and I’m empty-handed.
> 
> ...


You must have a lot more self control than I, when I first started morel hunting I’d see people posting their finds and go out and hike like crazy trying to find em, which I did...but after 5 or 6 years of morel hunting I realized all my spots were early spots. Folks would be talking about these long morel seasons and I couldn’t figure it out...my spots were drying up by the time most people were just finding em. Decided to get into some hills last year for later in the season shroomin, found at least one good spot. We’ll see how she looks this weekend...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Canofveggies said:


> We’ve found 200 so far, all along a creek dumping into the ole Meramec. It’s an early spot though for sure. I’m going to attempt to stay away from my other spots until the weekend and hope for some huge finds on Saturday morning. It’s going to be a tough week at work in between hunts.


What type of tree's on that stream? Soft Maple? Sycamore?


----------

